
Fred Wilson – There is no free lunch - rmason
http://avc.com/2017/06/there-is-no-free-lunch/
======
peter_d_sherman
Quote: "4\. A big enterprise company will pay you to modify your software to
work “better” for them. Sounds great now, when you need the revenues/cash so
badly, but little did you realize that you just outsourced your roadmap to a
big company."

Yup, seen that one at companies I've worked at! Fred knows what he's talking
about.

